# libGL update fails



## fmw (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all, 

Right now I'm stuck with the update of kde4-workspace because libGL fails to build:

```
Making all in builtin_compiler
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libGL/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl/builtin_compiler'
  CXX      glsl_lexer.lo
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30,
                 from glsl_lexer.ll:27:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:55: error: 'GLuint64' does not name a type
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:1606: error: 'GLbitfield64' does not name a type
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:1609: error: 'GLbitfield64' does not name a type
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:1967: error: 'GLbitfield64' does not name a type
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:1968: error: 'GLbitfield64' does not name a type
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:2057: error: 'GLbitfield64' does not name a type
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:2965: error: 'GLuint64' does not name a type
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3042: error: 'GLuint64' does not name a type
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3313,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30,
                 from glsl_lexer.ll:27:
../../../src/mesa/main/dd.h:777: error: 'GLuint64' has not been declared
../../../src/mesa/main/dd.h:779: error: 'GLuint64' has not been declared
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35,
                 from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30,
                 from glsl_lexer.ll:27:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420: error: 'GLDEBUGPROCARB' does not name a type
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3673: error: 'GLbitfield64' does not name a type
gmake[4]: *** [glsl_lexer.lo] Fehler 1
```

WITH_NEW_XORG is set, and the GLES option is removed in x11/kde4-workspace.  The OS is 8.3-RELEASE/i386.

Thanks, 
Frank.


----------



## javaaddict (Mar 10, 2014)

I followed the guide here to get past this. Hope this helps.


----------

